# Kendall Jenner walks the Runway during the Atelier Versace Show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture Fall/Winter 2015/2016 - July 5, 2015 (38x)



## Mandalorianer (6 Juli 2015)

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (6 Juli 2015)

*Kendall Jenner walks the Runway during the Atelier Versace Show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture Fall/Winter 2015/2016 - July 5, 2015 (11x)*

Backstage (14x)



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Skype (6 Juli 2015)

*AW: Kendall Jenner walks the Runway during the Atelier Versace Show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture Fall/Winter 2015/2016 - July 5, 2015 (25x) Updat*

Schöne Bilder, aber Backstage hätte ich auch gern von hinten gesehen. Der Po ist klasse von ihr xD


----------



## Toolman (11 Juli 2015)

*AW: Kendall Jenner walks the Runway during the Atelier Versace Show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture Fall/Winter 2015/2016 - July 5, 2015 (25x) Updat*

Vielen Dank für Kendall. Schaut wieder klasse aus :thumbup:


----------



## Magic19 (4 Aug. 2015)

*AW: Kendall Jenner walks the Runway during the Atelier Versace Show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture Fall/Winter 2015/2016 - July 5, 2015 (25x) Updat*

sieht super aus! vielen dank


----------



## Sachse (8 Sep. 2015)

*AW: Kendall Jenner walks the Runway during the Atelier Versace Show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture Fall/Winter 2015/2016 - July 5, 2015 (25x) Updat*

13x



 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2015)

*AW: Kendall Jenner walks the Runway during the Atelier Versace Show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture Fall/Winter 2015/2016 - July 5, 2015 (38x) Updat*

:thx: euch für die Schöne


----------



## nemesis82 (10 Sep. 2015)

*AW: Kendall Jenner walks the Runway during the Atelier Versace Show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture Fall/Winter 2015/2016 - July 5, 2015 (38x) Updat*

Die wird ihre Schwestern noch übertrumpfen.


----------

